# Your Username



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

As above really. I'm as bored as feck and started to wonder at seeing some of your usernames. Is there some meaning behind them? Or was it a case of sod it, it'll do?

Mine: There was a film called Stand by me adapted from a Stephen king book. In school I was rather lardy and was given Verno as a nickname after the fat lad in the film.

At first the name upset me but (to cut a long story short) in the end I used the name to motivate me to loose the fat and kick the **** out of the bully who gave it to me 

After that I grew quite fond of it and sort of kept it throughout adult life. Even my friends still call me vern

Anyone else?

P.s call anyone out if you wanna know


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine is literally my name with 3 extra n's added. I'm f*cking crazy, I know.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mines my last name and the age i was when i joined....................****ing off the chain


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

dannnn said:


> Mine is literally my name with 3 extra n's added. I'm f*cking crazy, I know.[/quote
> 
> Lol that must of took some head scratching


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I called myself epicsquats because at the time I dreamed of doing epic squats. Now I don't do squats at all because my right knee gets fvcked up from deads and squats. Tragic I know.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

My first name and 9069 is the last 4 of my old army number.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> I called myself epicsquats because at the time I dreamed of doing epic squats. Now I don't do squats at all because my right knee gets fvcked up from deads and squats. Tragic I know.


Bit of irony, I like it. @I'mNotAPervert! c'mon mate fess up


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> I actually have no idea, but I like it


Merks, how did I already know that?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Archaic yours has always intrigued me mate.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> @Archaic yours has always intrigued me mate.


Archaic could mean; showing characteristics of an earlier period, that pre-dates this one - Maybe a play on words back in 2010 to insinuate I used to be another member that pre-existed this one, that got banned.

Or it could mean something else entirely and I'm just winding mod up. I will try not to though as they do seem to be in a banning kind of mood at the moment.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Archaic could mean; showing characteristics of an earlier period, that pre-dates this one - Maybe a play on words back in 2010 to insinuate I used to be another member that pre-existed this one, that got banned.
> 
> Or it could mean something else entirely and I'm just winding mod up. I will try not to though as they do seem to be in a banning kind of mood at the moment.


Lol mate yes! Talk about pulling the proverbial by the tail :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@PLauGE


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I was signing up and as I got to the user name bit and the misses walked in with a piece of homemade flapjack in her hand.

If she had walked in naked I could of ended up being called pussy


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

flapjack said:


> I was signing up and as I got to the user name bit and the misses walked in with a piece of homemade flapjack in her hand.
> 
> If she had walked in naked I could of ended up being called pussy


Or with a dildo!

Speaking of which @Haunted_Sausage


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

*am on a*quest ,a journey towards a goal .ha who am i kidding it me real name


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Wardy was a nickname in school, but it was taken so I had to use UkWardy

Exciting isn't it ? :cool2:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Mines from MG Xpower


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you.

Seriously, my brother used to work for a horse racing trainer called Alan Bailey in Cheshire and we used to get tips which were a little hit and miss to be honest. There was one horse called Hunting Ground.

Hunting Ground | Record By Race Type | Racing Post

Around 1993, we made piles of money backing it repeatedly when it run up a sequence of 5 wins in 8 races (first win was 8/1).

Happy days


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Mines simple, Haunted_Sausage you should ask and of my victims *girls I've been woth* they will tell you my sausage still haunts them to this day! :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I wanted to ask a question about a first cycle. First I tried abc, then abc123, and then ended up with the name I have now.

Never thought for 1 min ukm wouldn't become part of everyday life


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Itsa mya nameaa


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's the name I used mc under. First used it in 1998


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Archaic could mean; showing characteristics of an earlier period, that pre-dates this one - Maybe a play on words back in 2010 to insinuate I used to be another member that pre-existed this one, that got banned.
> 
> Or it could mean something else entirely and I'm just winding mod up. I will try not to though as they do seem to be in a banning kind of mood at the moment.


I always assumed it was as obvious as it seems;

You're the most suitably named member here as all of your views and moral code are distinctly archaic


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In my jungle days, one of my fave tunes was Super Sharpshooter. Years later when I got a ps3 on launch, I went with SharpShooter as my playstation name. All my online gaming homies started calling me Sharpy and it just sort of stuck. Always used it as my username ever since.

The 76 is my dob, unfortunately!


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is a shortened version of a little known, British name for girls...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's part of my last name


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Mine is what my staff call me cos I'm always grumbling and telling them off.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sen is actually short for senna. Someone gave me the name senna, after the racing driver (senakot was unheard of back then) when I was about 8, so, 1990 it must have been. Kept the name senna for years then met a lad who called me sendog after the guy from cypress hill. That got shortened to Sen and that's what most people call me. Even the managers at work. Real name is Andrew. I've had people I've known for years hear me say my name and say "oh I didn't know you were called Andrew. Is senna your last name then"? No, its Parkinson... Eh??


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Armor king is from tekken game. He's my fave character


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

My real name is neither Alan nor Rick nor Snape.

It's just a mash up between Alan Rickman and Professor Snape because I used to be able to do a good impression. :thumb:


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Mine was because generally I used to bend over backwards for the people in my life, especially the women, and selfie because most of the pictures I would use on here would be selfies.

However after being walked over a few times I have turned into a right selfish cvnt so it doesn't really apply anymore.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine is because I'm blessed with plenty of it......Flub. End of.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Mine is a character from a series of books I was reading at the time.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

when i asked to change my name i happened to be listening to an album by jethro tull (young un's will have never heard of them) -thats pretty much it , it was either that or cupidstunt.


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine is my Xbox live Gamertag :gun_bandana:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mine used to be my name but due to some members wanting to cause me grief I decided to distance myself a little from my account..so that it didn't feel as personal.

I chose Hera because...well...I'm obviously a goddess :lol: :lol: :lol: and because it's short and easy for members to remember if they need to mention me for account issues.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

mine is latin for lucky,

most people generally laugh at how unlucky I am in everything so its kinda ironic


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

One of the guys that used to train at our gym had a TVR with a private plate 2SXY4U.

Me and my mate used to joke and say mine would be too 2hench4u.

DOnt know why but this came to mind when asked for a username but I buggered it up with an extra e and just stuck with it :wink:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Verno said:


> Bit of irony, I like it. @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/99950-i-mnotapervert-/" target="_blank">I'mNotAPervert!</a> c'mon mate fess up


No interesting backstory, sadly. I'd been watching Arnie in Jingle All The Way and this quote had been stuck in my head all week making me chuckle, so when I made my account it was the first thing that popped into mind :laugh:






You won't be able to see my name without hearing Arnold's voice in your head now :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> No interesting backstory, sadly. I'd been watching Arnie in Jingle All The Way and this quote had been stuck in my head all week making me chuckle, so when I made my account it was the first thing that popped into mind :lol:


Well talk about the anticlimax of the day! I was expecting some long drawn out sordid story


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@latblaster


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Xbox live random name generator, like 6 years ago, still repping it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Mine is a shortened version of a little known, British name for girls...


Susan?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Susan?


I'm impressed! You've obviously played this game before :stuart:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

always been a short ar$e mate,so since school days people would call me "the wee man "

when i topped off at a huge 5ft 3 as an adult,it stuck with me...

imo being short makes it all the easier to bulk up,walking around at 12 stone gives me a decent build,so i'm happy being my size

cheers shaun

P.S. If i ever lost a fight at school,i could always claim it was a big cvnt that did it


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> I actually have no idea, but I like it


Merkleman is from a song by boy better know's Jammer lol






Mine is Spartacus inspired


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Wheyman was my prison name


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> Merkleman is from a song by boy better know's Jammer lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is that psychotic nonsense? I managed 2 seconds before I had to stop watching.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

First, middle, and last name.

My parents are Cvnts


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You want some hardcore party tunes? How about some Russ Abbott. Kick it Russ!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> What the hell is that psychotic nonsense? I managed 2 seconds before I had to stop watching.


Terrible aint it?

You know it's bad when the comments are disabled on YouTube lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have been called Mr G and g-boy by a few people and it evolved into g-man

The 99 bit was just an add on as the first few numbers I tried had gone

Also a comic book friend sent me this

View attachment 166129


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lotte said:


> I'm impressed! You've obviously played this game before :stuart:


I always thought it was short for unintentional goddess. Hi Lotte :wub:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@banzai


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


>


Lol!

Come on then tommy, cough up


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


>


I will send you medical documents to prove I get knee pain from doing squats and deads. I feel like it is my duty because you're some random guy on a forum.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> My friends real name is Tom. He uses the gaming name TommyBananas. I used it here.


Thief!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> My coach just blew out his partially torn meniscus, completely. Wrapped up with knee wraps and continued to squat.
> 
> I don't for one second believe your knee is not fixable, this isn't even a dig at you, you should get it rehabed.


Your coach sounds foolish, there's a difference between dedication and stupidity.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Or a difference between a winning mentality and being a baby. You can sit there and make excuses your entire life about your knee if you want, though. I mean you've done it several times for the last 5 months or so. How about get it fixed, I think leaving it how it is, is foolish mate.
> 
> "fvck you and fvck your elbow" Mark Bell


OK great, if I ever tear a pec muscle I'll just carry on benching to prove I ain't no joke. And about my knee, I think i will go and get it looked at, it hurts even when I pick up dumbbells off the floor to do dbell bench press. Having said that, I don't care about doing squats that much that I would do them if it constantly causes an injury, that's just stupid.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> If you're squatting properly, you shouldn't have an issue (when its fixed).
> 
> So clearly as I said, it's foolish of you to have not had it looked at when you've just said it hurts to even pick up dumbbells - yet you call others fools?


Well yeah, i'm starting to feel like it's stupid to leave it so i'm going to get it looked at by a doctor, so there you go.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Now Now gents lets not have a big argument


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Verno said:


> Now Now gents lets not have a big argument


Sorry bro, we're derailing your thread a bit, lol. Will stop now.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

and to put sh*t back on track...

my username is sort of an abbreviation of my surname.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Sorry bro, we're derailing your thread a bit, lol. Will stop now.


Lol now worries mate I've done it plenty myself :innocent:

For the record I think you've bith got good points


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The meaning of mine was I was 10stone and 14st was were I dreamed of being, I'm over that now, everyone knows me.on here as my user name so no point in changing it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@IGotTekkers

I hope this is as good as I want it to be :lol:


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> My coach just blew out his partially torn meniscus, completely. Wrapped up with knee wraps and continued to squat.
> 
> I don't for one second believe your knee is not fixable, this isn't even a dig at you, you should get it rehabed.


I had a complex tear in my meniscus and couldn't even squat my own body weight. If he's "blown it out" totally, (I've no idea what that means, is it fully torn?) bone would be grinding against bone, he'd be in absolute agony and wouldn't even be able to walk.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> My coach just blew out his partially torn meniscus, completely. Wrapped up with knee wraps and continued to squat.
> 
> I don't for one second believe your knee is not fixable, this isn't even a dig at you, you should get it rehabed.


I had a complex tear in my meniscus and couldn't even squat my own body weight. If he's "blown it out" totally, (I've no idea what that means, is it fully torn?) bone would be grinding against bone, he'd be in absolute agony and wouldn't even be able to walk.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Mine is my surname combined with my first name.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> "Imaging results are back. I've known for years my partially torn meniscus would blow completely one day and now it has."


Well, if it's in quotation marks, it must be true, my apologies...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

How about a mod or two!

@Mingster @DiggyV


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Verno said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> I hope this is as good as I want it to be :lol:


I called myself Igottekkers because, Iv got tekkers


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I called myself Igottekkers because, Iv got tekkers


Damn it!!! Lol

@hackskii


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Verno said:


> Damn it!!! Lol
> 
> @hackskii


You want to know why my name is hackskii?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> You want to know why my name is hackskii?


Yes mate just wondering the reasons behind usernames. Obviously if youd rather not say just tell me to do one


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Im not in favour of small trees.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I have literally no idea what made me pick this username.

It was between this or MaryHinge.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> Im not in favour of small trees.


It's to do with large trees then??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Verno said:


> It's to do with large trees then??


incorrect.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> incorrect.


Informative as usual then banzai lol.

10000 years of life?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Verno said:


> Yes mate just wondering the reasons behind usernames. Obviously if youd rather not say just tell me to do one


Sure, I never told before because I was using gear and did not want my door being busted in.

hackskii is simple

Hackman is my surname

Skii is from Jetskii

I used to have a username jetskiier and I used to ride them for many years, I had a 1983 standup 550 Kawasaki jetskii, a 1993 550 Kawasaki jetskii, and a 1999 750 kawasaki Stand up jetskii.

Loved it to death, had my own place at the river, went all the time, then one day I decided I was done, sold it all, never rode again.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Fat

Ginger

Tosser

Given to me by someone who would pick on others to make himself feel better.

Not as fat anymore, more grey than ginger but most likely still a tosser! :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

FGT said:


> Fat
> 
> Ginger
> 
> ...


Reps for making me laugh


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Brook is my first name, 877 are the numbers from the car I had when I first joined a forum.

(P plate Nissan 200sx should anyone care...)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Verno said:


> Informative as usual then banzai lol.
> 
> 10000 years of life?


Bonsi= small trees

Bansi =not in favour of small trees

Banzi is so people jump in and say Bonsi is spelt with an "S"

In reality its none of these reasons, it was just a random word I plucked out of the air.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

fitrut - fit Ruta, very simple


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine is the name I was told to aim at when peeing.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nickname (well variation of my surname) and year I joined


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

mine is from when I was in the army. The guys would always say to me let us see your babyarm

and for some strange reason when I joined this forum my name was already taken and babyarm was the next best thing to pop in my head.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

babyarm said:


> mine is from when I was in the army. *The guys would always say to me let us see your babyarm *
> 
> and for some strange reason when I joined this forum my name was already taken and babyarm was the next best thing to pop in my head.


If you ever feel the need to talk about this ................


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Verno said:


> If you ever feel the need to talk about this ................


It's cool.it's a very heavy burden for someone else to carry and I don't think you're ready for that lol

Not srs


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dudes were asking to see your baby arm?

Is this what I think it is?

Get a lot of action in the Army then? :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think I will have my username changed to JackHammer....lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

hackskii said:


> Dudes were asking to see your baby arm?
> 
> Is this what I think it is?
> 
> Get a lot of action in the Army then? :lol:


He may just have undeveloped bicep and tricep on one arm.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Dudes were asking to see your baby arm?
> 
> Is this what I think it is?
> 
> Get a lot of action in the Army then? :lol:


Shhhhh hackskii it's obviously a painful subject :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Keeks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You guys are funny, I like to laugh too....lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> You guys are funny, I like to laugh too....lol


Nowt wrong with a giggle mate! Like I've said before with a face like mine you need a good sense of humor


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, on the boards the Brits have the best humor.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

babyarm said:


> It's cool.it's a very heavy burden for someone else to carry and I don't think you're ready for that lol


Kinda like this?

View attachment 166136


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

etc.

Plus I'm on my third Hawnda.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Armitage Shanks

So what happens if you see your name in a sink??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Well, on the boards the Brits have the best humor.


Lol that's about all we've got!


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Verno said:


> @Armitage Shanks
> 
> So what happens if you see your name in a sink??


I am sure we have had to **** in a sink? Especially after a couple a couple of :beer:

To be honest, if it is not mine, then it is ok!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I am sure we have had to **** in a sink? Especially after a couple a couple of :beer:
> 
> To be honest, if it is not mine, then it is ok!


But can you get it through the overflow hole without hitting the sides?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Verno said:


> But can you get it through the overflow hole without hitting the sides?


I am not that good!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Natty Steve'o :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Verno said:


> @Natty Steve'o :lol:


Ah come on Vern.....You must know this...

Its either one of two things.......

1) Its a smoke screen to hide the fact that I'm juiced up to the eyeballs and don't want to people to think this giving the illusion I can get my stats naturally.

2) Or Its simply a case of I'm a naturally gifted all natural lifter who has been in the game for a long period of time. My name is Steve or Steve'o to those who know me well. I'm A Natty.....

You choose.....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> Ah come on Vern.....You must know this...
> 
> Its either one of two things.......
> 
> ...


I'd like to keep the air of mystery to it


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Lotte said:


> I always assumed it was as obvious as it seems;
> 
> You're the most suitably named member here as all of your views and moral code are distinctly archaic


I can never tell whether you are insulting me, or subtly complementing. Either way, I like your hips and boobs. You'd be perfect if shut your gobs up


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Originally known as mc ryda way back when I was about 11-12 then later Ryda-z then DJ Ryda when I started djin, most of Manchester know me as Ryda, the only people who don't are work colleagues and family


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Verno said:


> @Keeks


It's a variation of one of my other nicknames - Cheeks.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@seandog69


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Verno said:


> @seandog69


my name, my fav animal, my fav food......


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> my name, my fav animal, my fav food......


Fav food.............. is that like an upside down ice-cream


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Verno said:


> Fav food.............. is that like an upside down ice-cream


one that i always finish first

and i prefer chocolate


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

Second name and birth year


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Colhoun1993 said:


> Second name and birth year


which is which???


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@FlunkyTurtle


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Verno said:


> @FlunkyTurtle


he was in earlier, its an old xbox random made tag


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> he was in earlier, its an old xbox random made tag


So it was..My bad :death:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Verno said:


> So it was..My bad :death:


Good solid username bra - I'll take it to my grave! I only really use it on here and Xbox live though for some reason


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Good solid username bra - I'll take it to my grave! I only really use it on here and Xbox live though for some reason


Right gonna switch mine on now and hunt you down


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> which is which???


I dont no my self mate let me get back to you on that one :confused1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Name and DOB.

Who'd have guessed right?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Colhoun1993 said:


> I dont no my self mate let me get back to you on that one :confused1:


ask your mum, mrs mckenzie1993

see what i did there


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> ask your mum, mrs mckenzie1993
> 
> see what i did there


Just asked my mother she said no your not her type.but my dad said he'll give you a good go !!! :001_tt2:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Colhoun1993 said:


> Just asked my mother she said no your not her type.but my dad said he'll give you a good go !!! :001_tt2:


i call big spoon


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

My last name is Dix, hence diixxy. I was 17 and thought it was cool. Anyone know if it is possible to change username? Srs.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

diixxy said:


> My last name is Dix, hence diixxy. I was 17 and thought it was cool. Anyone know if it is possible to change username? Srs.


Srs your last name is Dix?

Pm Hera for name change


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Verno said:


> Srs your last name is Dix?
> 
> Pm Hera for name change


Serious haha. Everyone calls my dixy also. I recently had reservations at a resteraunt and there was a name plate on my table saying "Dicks" lmao

Thank you


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

My one is my Christian name.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Serious haha. Everyone calls my dixy also. I recently had reservations at a resteraunt and there was a name plate on my table saying "Dicks" lmao
> 
> Thank you


Lol feel for you mate, however diixxy is ok isn't it?


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> i call big spoon


Nice !! he said he wants to keep as a tinder kind of thing tho. you know get in get out :lol:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Verno said:


> Lol feel for you mate, however diixxy is ok isn't it?


Yeah it's fine I want my name to be anonomous on this website though as it got me in trouble on a previous workplace as I was identified on here


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Yeah it's fine I want my name to be anonomous on this website though as it got me in trouble on a previous workplace as I was identified on here


Fair enough mate crack on and pm katy she's pretty quick to sort bits like this.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

*katy= Hera


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

diixxy said:


> My last name is Dix, hence diixxy. I was 17 and thought it was cool. Anyone know if it is possible to change username? Srs.


Awwwww, no Dixy Chicken???


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mine is just my name


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Verno said:


> Fair enough mate crack on and pm katy she's pretty quick to sort bits like this.


Just pm'd her, cheers mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Mine is just my name


Mr H A Weights?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

My names Steve.

Psyche, it's my xbox tag from years back. Aka Dappa Don Magic One aka rapper Ron aka flapper flon...


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

had homework in year 7, come up with a nick name for the people in your group or bring in a post card, dont ask how they were related. lad just said "boshlop", and over a decade later it is used more than my real name


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

I ride mountain bikes


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

Danny Masseling (born June 20, 1981), *better known by his stage name Angerfist*, is a Dutch hardcore producer and DJ.

Aside from his main alias, he also produces for other genres and subgenres under various aliases and is part of the following groups: The Supreme Team (with Outblast, Tha Playah & Evil Activities), Masters Elite (with Catscan and Outblast) and Roland & Sherman (with Outblast).

During live acts, he is accompanied by MC Prozac.

I like listening to his music.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Dai is my name and driving is my game. Plus, Dai the cûnt didn't look right.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Almost as bad as that guy on here called 'TrenKing' or something, turns out he had to drop the tren after a few weeks because he couldn't hack it lol


TrenFury I believe. He likes NPP now so that should be his name NPPFURY


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I can never tell whether you are insulting me, or subtly complementing. Either way, I like your hips and boobs. You'd be perfect if shut your gobs up


But then you'd miss out on the dirty talk :no:

It was a compliment  I know you're generally exaggerating a little for entertainment effect when you post on here so I don't take offence, I'm a traditionalist in my own way too, I can respect that you hold strong values either way


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

mines just some sort of god I think.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Verno said:


> @PLauGE


Sorry pal, it means absolutely nothing, i spelt the cnut wrong aswell lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Verno said:


> *katy= Hera


Have I missed something?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Hera said:


> Have I missed something?


I think it was just in ref to someone wanting to change their username. I told them to pm you but I said Katy instead of Hera.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

dannnn said:


> Mine is literally my name with 3 extra n's added. I'm f*cking crazy, I know.


You creative types always get me with your thinking outside the box lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine's not rocket science. :lol:

Great thread though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Verno said:


> I think it was just in ref to someone wanting to change their username. I told them to pm you but I said Katy instead of Hera.


Oh ok


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I own and have owned Lambretta scooters for the last 20 something years, thats it really


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Hera said:


> Oh ok


Ahhhh and I thought you might slap my wrists for me :wink:


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

I was watching that advert 'oh yesss, I'm the great pretender, pretending I'm doing well la la la'

So used it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

denbec said:


> Denbec fabrications (producer of the finest sheetmetal and fabrications / welding ) just a little advertising) my works. I'm Dean the X wife was Bec, boring really but I'm open to any suggestions for a new user name :lol:


And wold like to add also known for *Denbec fabrications (producer of the finest sheetmetal and fabrications / welding )* on the planet.

There you go @denbec


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine was given to me when moving some rubble from one back garden to another, I was the only one that could pick up the wheel barrow and walk with it, started as dump truck... Then got shortened to dum, then someone made it dumdum to the song from the ninetys by Paul Johnson - get down... Dum dum de dum... Not cos I'm a thicko or owt lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

denbec said:


> Ha ha ha sound good to me :thumb: while I've got your attention I'd like to personally thank you for all your help, starting out as a newbie about 5/6 years ago your posts on pct protocol were a great help in trying to understand for me such a complex issue, thank you. Your a legend


You want a tissue to wipe your nose 

** new business name**

HEAVY METAL!!!

:rockon:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

denbec said:


> Ha ha ha sound good to me :thumb: while I've got your attention I'd like to personally thank you for all your help, starting out as a newbie about 5/6 years ago your posts on pct protocol were a great help in trying to understand for me such a complex issue, thank you. Your a legend


Thanks man.

No problem and remember *Denbec fabrications (producer of the finest sheetmetal and fabrications / welding ) does some of the best work on the planet.*

Right now if you use the promotional code of UKMrocks, you will get an additional 10% discount.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> No problem and remember *Denbec fabrications (producer of the finest sheetmetal and fabrications / welding ) does some of the best work on the planet.*
> 
> Right now if you use the promotional code of UKMrocks, you will get an additional 10% discount.


And a free shaker :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Verno said:


> And a free shaker :thumb:


And a tissue....lol


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

I chose mine because I am a huge fan of Immortal Technique (which did not all fit as a username lol). He's an underground hip-hop artist who owns his own record label and has a reputation for being the ill-est, most sick & talented lyrical genius to have ever spawned. His songs stagger me in thought. Absolute genius.

My avatar is because I am a huge fan of V for Vendetta and everything about it. Such a great film!


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

as a ducati fan and at that time a ducati owner, troy bayliss was the world super bike champion.so my nick became bayliss


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine is both my twin boys names Alfie & Harley


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@arcticfox


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I've got mahoosive knackers


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Stormborn91

@Plate

@BrahmaBull

@superpube

@Gym Bunny


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Verno said:


> @Stormborn91
> 
> @Plate
> 
> ...


Just a big fan of The Rock


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> @Stormborn91
> 
> @Plate
> 
> ...


It's my word for sh4ggin

Ie

Me: I'm gunna plate you tonight

Wife: are you fvck.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Plate said:


> It's my word for sh4ggin
> 
> Ie
> 
> ...


Surely that should be

Me: I'm gunna plate you tonight

Wife: Are you plate !


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> It's my word for sh4ggin
> 
> Ie
> 
> ...


Lol think I've heard it all now :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

spudsy said:


> Surely that should be
> 
> Me: I'm gunna plate you tonight
> 
> Wife: Are you plate !


I might think she's joking then tho and actually think I'm in.. She wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Dark sim @Deadcalm @Omen669


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> @Dark sim @Deadcalm @Omen669


Fan of perfect dark from the n64, back in the day.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> @Stormborn91
> 
> @Plate
> 
> ...


Ask me nice and I'll show you xx


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Not really sure......


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

superpube said:


> Ask me nice and I'll show you xx


Is it just one mega one mate ?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

spudsy said:


> Is it just one mega one mate ?


Yeah man. Had to pluck it as it knotted itself around my helmet.

Was honestly over 20 cm long.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> Fan of perfect dark from the n64, back in the day.


Bloody ell!

That brings back some memories.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> Yeah man. Had to pluck it as it knotted itself around my helmet.
> 
> Was honestly over 20 cm long.


The helmet??


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well the story is its my first name and first letter of my second name with 691 add on the end! About as interesting at I could make It sound


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

jamiew691 said:


> Well the story is its my first name and first letter of my second name with 691 add on the end! About as interesting at I could make It sound


There's been worse


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> The helmet??


What's Verno mean?

And if you say your name is vern, I'll be turned off.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> What's Verno mean?
> 
> And if you say your name is vern, I'll be turned off.


The helmet, is that 20vm long?

My real name? No it's not Vern.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> The helmet, is that 20vm long?
> 
> My real name? No it's not Vern.


Yeah I'm all helmet

So explain your username.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> Yeah I'm all helmet
> 
> So explain your username.


 :lol: :lol:

First post sir


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> First post sir


Oh yeah.. wasn't exactly hiding was it


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Verno said:


> @Stormborn91
> 
> @Plate
> 
> ...


It started as a joke. People kept saying I was like the energiser bunny but as we were in the gym it gradually became Gym Bunny....several years later I was diagnosed with ADHD...guess there was a reason after all :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Gym Bunny said:


> It started as a joke. People kept saying I was like the energiser bunny but as we were in the gym it gradually became Gym Bunny....several years later I was diagnosed with ADHD...guess there was a reason after all


Only in the gym?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone tagged banzi yet


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Verno said:


> @Dark sim @Deadcalm @Omen669


I was a kid and I thought it sounded cool. It then just kinda stuck.

I know you were probably expecting something more exciting there.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

garethd93 said:


> Anyone tagged banzi yet


No idea really, just a random word that popped into my head, maybe because I have been banned so many times from forums

This is probably the longest I have been without a ban TBH.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Deadcalm said:


> I was a kid and I thought it sounded cool. It then just kinda stuck.
> 
> *I know you were probably expecting something more exciting there*.


Not at all , no.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> No idea really, just a random word that popped into my head, maybe because I have been banned so many times from forums
> 
> This is probably the longest I have been without a ban TBH.


Dont worry, new mods landing soon.

Next user name. Banzied.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i wanted bruiser but couldent have it cause some other dik has claimed it


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BrahmaBull said:


> Only in the gym?


Well no, but climbing, hiking, dancing, cycling bunny is rather a mouthful, no?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gym Bunny said:


> It started as a joke. People kept saying I was like the energiser bunny but as we were in the gym it gradually became Gym Bunny....several years later I was diagnosed with ADHD...guess there was a reason after all :lol:


i knew someone a bit like that, we used to call her fuc4 puppet.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Who are you? Are you the experiences, memories, feelings etc you've recorded in your biological shell? Is that really you? Who were you before you were born? What are you after you die? I believe we are all the same consciousness experiencing reality in separate bodies. I am you.

Trippy, eh?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

iamyou said:


> Who are you? Are you the experiences, memories, feelings etc you've recorded in your biological shell? Is that really you? Who were you before you were born? What are you after you die? I believe we are all the same consciousness experiencing reality in separate bodies. I am you.
> 
> Trippy, eh?


Are you Nuroscience's brother by any chance?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

banzi said:


> i knew someone a bit like that, we used to call her fuc4 puppet.


How unpleasant.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> How unpleasant.


That's banzi alllllllll over! 

He'll be banned soon anyway :devil2:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> That's banzi alllllllll over!
> 
> He'll be banned soon anyway :devil2:


that's sh1t, as i wanted him as out new MOD :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

iamyou said:


> Who are you? Are you the experiences, memories, feelings etc you've recorded in your biological shell? Is that really you? Who were you before you were born? What are you after you die? I believe we are all the same consciousness experiencing reality in separate bodies. I am you.
> 
> Trippy, eh?


i am me,you are you,but if you are me and i am you,then we are us

cheers shaun

P.S. I'm pretty stoned,so hope that makes sense


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@Verno

My username is one i have used for past 15yrs+

Basically i wanted to change my name to Fox as a kid "BLOODY X-FILES"

And because im so pale i came up with arctic fox


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> @Verno
> 
> My username is one i have used for past 15yrs+
> 
> ...


And here was me thinking you were just a cold hard badtard


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> And here was me thinking you were just a cold hard badtard


WELL I can add that to the list as well


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@Ares

@Sphinkter

@Drogon

@growth


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> @Ares
> 
> @Sphinkter
> 
> ...


 Was watching game of thrones when made my account!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> @Ares
> 
> @Sphinkter
> 
> ...


 I'm the mother****in God of War reborn!

Sphinkter enjoys a good mudslide

Drogon is a fellow Thrones fan, clearly. Or one of those wannabes that hasn't even read the books :lol:

Growth.. exponential


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@Quackerz

@Gary29

@Ares - mudslide. Love it. Best word ever


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't know anyone else.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

My names Gary and my cock is 29cm in length, thought it was fairly obvious?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> My names Gary and my cock is 29mm in length, thought it was fairly obvious?


 It's not very obvious..

@Frandeman

@testosquirrel

@Varg

@toxyuk

@HakMat75

@RexEverthing


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

superpube said:


> It's not very obvious..
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> ...


 Took my name from Varg Vikernes, the Norwegian black metal musician who, in the early 90s, burnt several historic churches, killed one of his friends and spent years in prison.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

He was the real deal then..

You every heard Dani Filth talk while out of character? He definitely looks as if he'd burn down a church but is actually quite sound!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> @Ares
> 
> @Sphinkter
> 
> ...


 honestly have no idea it just popped into my head at the time. Sigmund Freud eat your heart out..


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

@superpube


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Ares said:


> He was the real deal then..
> 
> You every heard Dani Filth talk while out of character? He definitely looks as if he'd burn down a church but is actually quite sound!


 He's a nob :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Well, it would be quite boring if we all liked the same stuff I guess


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Ares said:


> Well, it would be quite boring if we all liked the same stuff I guess


 No, I used to like Cradle of Filth. It was just him.

Tbh I can't even remember why I dislike him. I remember him being on Buzzcocks and was really cringy.

Also, I knew someone who had been in the band and fell out with him and smacked him one.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> I'm the mother****in God of War reborn!
> 
> Sphinkter enjoys a good mudslide
> 
> ...


 On book 3, need to read the rest before April when the new season comes out.

It is a shame how much they need to cut out of the show (but understandable).

Holiday coming up where the remaining books will be rinsed!!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, it must be a nightmare trying to fit 900 pages into a sub-ten hour season, Feast for Crows is a bit of a let down compared to the others (lots of walking around) but Dance with Dragons is very, very good.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mines pretty obvious.. I take gear and climb trees for a living..I'm like axsquirrel round them trees


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> It's not very obvious..
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> ...


I'm Francisco and got massive balls

Like a proper man


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm Francisco and got massive balls
> 
> Like a proper man


5% cock to ball ratio


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Just closed my eyes, opened a dictionary, flipped through a few pages, stuck my finger on a random part of the page, opened my eyes, looked at the word

Decided 'Genital' was not a great name, so chose Cypionate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 5% cock to ball ratio


Still get more pussy than you


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Still get more pussy than you


Rspca are fully aware


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Simple really


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Simple really


 You mean you like big cocks?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

While pounding away like a jackhammer from behind on my mates sister I got little over zealous and slipped out of the pink and in to the brown .She screamed he ran down the stairs (I was in the front room) she told him he whacked me with a 5liter tin of emulsion (magnolia ) paint everywhere and his mum gets up and kicks off at the mess and the damaged daughter and told me off ..........your rude Stewart down right rude so after bragging (I was 18) all my mates ....ok mate called me rude stew .


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> While pounding away like a jackhammer from behind on my mates sister I got little over zealous and slipped out of the pink and in to the brown .She screamed he ran down the stairs (I was in the front room) she told him he whacked me with a 5liter tin of emulsion (magnolia ) paint everywhere and his mum gets up and kicks off at the mess and the damaged daughter and told me off ..........your rude Stewart down right rude so after bragging (I was 18) all my mates ....ok mate called me rude stew .


 Haha I hope that is a true story!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

That was nearly 30 years ago lol , I see her about at a local asda on the tills ,I often go to her till with a tube of KY for a giggle ......she probably wouldn't need it now as she's a Biffa .


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Probably pretty obvious what my first name is. I just thought it sounded good rhyming with masteron. Bit ironic considering Ive never used it or know anything about it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> @Quackerz
> 
> @Gary29
> 
> @Ares - mudslide. Love it. Best word ever


 No f**king idea. I don't even like ducks. Figure that out.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> No f**king idea. I don't even like ducks. Figure that out.


 Do you like cheese and are dislexic?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> Do you like cheese and are dislexic?


 If I like cheese how could I be anorexic?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

superpube said:


> It's not very obvious..
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> ...


 Believe it was the name Nick Oliveri went by when he played bass for the Dwarves.

In my haste I fu**ing mis-spelt it, daft cvnt I am!!


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> While pounding away like a jackhammer from behind on my mates sister I got little over zealous and slipped out of the pink and in to the brown .She screamed he ran down the stairs (I was in the front room) she told him he whacked me with a 5liter tin of emulsion (magnolia ) paint everywhere and his mum gets up and kicks off at the mess and the damaged daughter and told me off ..........your rude Stewart down right rude so after bragging (I was 18) all my mates ....ok mate called me rude stew .


 Would have been much better comment if u said out of the pink into the stink instead of brown


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Testo did not know it but he's a poet .


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

superpube said:


> It's not very obvious..
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> ...


 my name is a combination of t for tren an oxy uk because i support ukip..... )))) nah i couldnt think of a interesting name and i was pissed at the time i think...

why do they call you superpube - because you have the telliban in your pants?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> my name is a combination of t for tren an oxy uk because i support ukip..... )))) nah i couldnt think of a interesting name and i was pissed at the time i think...
> 
> why do they call you superpube - because you have the telliban in your pants?


 Well someone's got to haha

Plenty of space in my pants. An ak47 would help no end.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> My names Gary and my cock is 29cm in length, thought it was fairly obvious?


 wasnt that obvious i thought you miss-spelled Gay and 29 stood for how many times youve been arse raped! but actual because you ****ed up with gay i also thought maybe it wasnt 29 but 92?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

andyhuggins it is my name, regarding the intial post how simple do you want it?


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

superpube said:


> It's not very obvious..
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> ...


 I was watching Lion king with the kids when I signed up. Hakuna Matata. Plus year of birth. No effing chance I was giving any more clues to my identity, hence never being on any other forums (other than the yank meso steroid one) or FB or anything, ever.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[Redacted]. Short for Flubber which I have quite a bit of. Too lazy to go for full word.


----------

